# Jack Klugman, 1922-2012



## arnisador (Dec 24, 2012)

One of my favorite actors, WWII veteran Jack Klugman, has passed at 90 years of age:
http://www.ontheredcarpet.com/Jack-Klugman-of-The-Odd-Couple-dies-at-90/8930975

http://www.commonsensejunction.com/xtras/wwii-movie-stars/wwii-movie-stars-k.html


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 24, 2012)

A farewell to the man who will always be Quincy to me :bows:


----------



## Takai (Dec 25, 2012)

A talented actor from a far different mold than our "modern" celebrities. RIP.


----------



## seasoned (Dec 25, 2012)

Rip


----------



## Brian King (Dec 25, 2012)

Love his work. The man was a true craftsman. RIP


----------



## Tames D (Dec 25, 2012)

RIP Oscar Madison. You were one of the best!


----------



## Yondanchris (Apr 22, 2013)

.


----------

